# G5 T3 3 Blade



## bhopReb (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm fairly new to the forum, but I was wondering if anybody has any success stories using the T3's. I bought a pack of the 3 blades last fall, but I was only able to hunt twice all season and didn't get a shot off. Does anybody have any kill pics that show entry/exit wounds? I'm really curious to see what kind of damage they can do. I shot the Rage 2 blade year before last and had terrible results (shot two deer a little forward and got ZERO penetration.) I got these thinking they would be more durable being all steel construction. Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm trying them for the first time this year. As soon as I shoot them I'll post my opinion here.


----------



## screaminbulls1 (Feb 3, 2011)

One of the guys at the local bow shop shot a small mule deer buck on sat. the shot was 75 yds quartering away, hit it right behind the ribs ,went through the heart and out the right front side of his chest. Performed flawlessly.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

the g5 t3s work!


----------



## bhopReb (Aug 12, 2011)

Impressive! Can't wait to test them myself.


----------

